# Does This Gal Make The Grade For Udder Attachment?



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay I am looking at this doe prospectivelyonder:. She is two years old and this is her second freshening. She peaked a gallon a day :stars: on a first freshening . The question I have is this: how does her udder look? Will it become severely detached in the future? Shes no show goat, just something to diversify our lines. Let me know what you think.
Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

A gallon a day is quite a shipload for a first freshener. IMO, It may start to sag a little as she continues to freshen, but not too drastically. You can always bottle feed the kids. That will lower the burden some on her 

Her udder is definitely nice for a ranch milker! :thumbup: Has great capacity & teat shape. Teats wing out on the sides, but that isn't a fault for strictly milkers.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! We kind of felt the same and have decided to go for it!:wahoo:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great! I hope she will be everything your herd desires, and more! :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her rear udder attachment is not the greatest, and yes the attachments do get somewhat looser with more freshenings.
And her teats wing out.

No, it would not be a good show udder as 35% of your score is the udder. But she is fine for a non show milker.
plus they'd never let you in the ring since she has horns.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I bet her udder looks better at a 12 hour and at peak. Your girl looks like a good milker. Her rear attachments do look nice, not the best but still nice. That fore udder attachment looks pretty snug, but can't really be for sure without a side shot. Great family milker!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

*Update: More Pictures!*

Thank you for all your comments and encouragement! Brigitta is a lovely doe with a fantastic personality! She has the creamiest milk ever and has earned the nickname: "The Ice Cream Doe"! I have updated pictures of her at her 12 hour fill. She is also still nursing twins! Her kids have only been separated (at night) from her for four days when these pictures were taken.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! Glad she is working out for you  Her attachments don't even look as bad as in the first picture. 

Ice-Cream Doe! Nice!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I almost bought a doe who was milking a gallon and a half a day on her first freshening, BUT she wasn't tested for CAE, CL or Johnes. Plus she was an hour away. 

If I were to judge her for show, I would say this.

Needs medial strengthening. 
Teats wing out.
Not great attachments.
Would like plumper teats.
Definitely would prefer a smoother foreudder.

For a home milker, I would say....

Great teats
Nice shape
Nice even sides
Good milk
Great amount of milk

Overall, wippee


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I really like her! Her first and second set of pictures are like night and say. She's a good one!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like her, second pics do her more justice. Bred to the right buck she may produce nice doe udders. Agreed for home milker she's great.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your second set of pics show how nice her udder is :thumb: She could use wider attachment, yes, but that udder should hold up fine.


----------

